# Andorra any POI's



## jagmanx (Sep 18, 2018)

Looking at the Pyrenees.
Aires in France also Spain but none in Andorra itself

Are there any ?
Is Andorra MoHo friendly ?

I suspect diesel is cheap ?

Any other comments welcome

Thanks


----------



## Canalsman (Sep 19, 2018)

I haven't added any POIs for Andorra ...


----------



## bilbao camper (Sep 19, 2018)

If you are going into Andorra from Spain there is a free aire 3km from border at the River Supermarket diesel 1-05e litre  bombay gi 8e litre


----------



## Clunegapyears (Sep 19, 2018)

Bombay €8/ltr!!!!  How much can you bring me back Phil????


----------



## oldish hippy (Sep 19, 2018)

he going to fill his water tanks with it katherine you could have a nice party tith that much


----------



## kenspain (Sep 19, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> Looking at the Pyrenees.
> Aires in France also Spain but none in Andorra itself
> 
> Are there any ?
> ...



The last time i was there about 3 years ago they did not like motorhomes staying overnight i don't know if it,s changed now.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 19, 2018)

There is a large supermarket that has an aire behind it,  on the way down passed the main city and  towards the border post.  Water and  dump available but not  attractive, as it is also the lorry entrance for the  supermarket..  It does have some signs but need looking for. I went into Andorra 3/4 full of diesel and wished otherwise as it WAS 80cent a litre, but have been told it is of dubious quality by others, although it does come from Spain so should be the same as theirs.
I got turned out at the border to Spain by the Spanish customs.  when I asked why, it Was told they were searching for GOLD AND CIGARETTES..  that is a laugh as the so called gold would be gold plated Tungsten block.. Big scam I though they would know about. lots of GOLD is like that to catch the muppets.   I did think they were going to seize my new drone though.


----------



## Fazerloz (Sep 19, 2018)

GWAYGWAY said:


> There is a large supermarket that has an aire behind it,  on the way down passed the main city and  towards the border post.  Water and  dump available but not  attractive, as it is also the lorry entrance for the  supermarket..  It does have some signs but need looking for. I went into Andorra 3/4 full of diesel and wished otherwise as it WAS 80cent a litre, but have been told it is of dubious quality by others, although it does come from Spain so should be the same as theirs.
> I got turned out at the border to Spain by the Spanish customs.  when I asked why, it Was told they were searching for GOLD AND CIGARETTES..  that is a laugh as the so called gold would be gold plated Tungsten block.. Big scam I though they would know about. lots of GOLD is like that to catch the muppets.   I did think they were going to seize my new drone though.




I called in there to dump and fill earlier in the year and as you say not the prettiest of places but ok down at the far end by the river if a little desperate. I think I have been through about seven times in total, 6 by motorcycle and only once in the van. Every time they have been pulling MHs and checking, never pulled for a check when on the bike. Though the prices are tempting the limits are strict, the risk is up to the individual.
Parking in the City is extremely difficult and motorhomes are directed around and excluded from parts.
Limits
*Alcohol**

                  1.5 lit of spirits over 22% a.b.v. 
                  or
                  3 lit of spirits under 22% a.b.v. 
                  and
                  5 lit table wine


                  + 

*Tobacco**

                  300 cigarettes 
                  or
                  150 cigars (under 3g each) 
                  or
                  75 cigars (over 3g each) 
                  or
                  400g of pipe tobacco
​
                  + 

*Perfumes*

                  75g perfume 
                  and
                  375ml eau de cologne
​
                  +

*Coffee*

                  1000g coffee 
                  or
                  400g coffee extracts
​+

*Tea*

                  200g tea 
                  or
                  80g tea extracts​
                  +

*Other agricultural products*

                  Up to a value of 175 Euros
                  (Under 15 year olds up to a value of 90 Euros)
                  - not in excess of: 
                  2.5kg powdered milk 
                  3kg condensed milk 
                  6kg fresh milk 
                  1kg butter 
                  4kg cheese 
                  5kg sugar 
                  5kg meat
​
                  +

*Other industrial products*

                  Up to a value of 525 Euros
                  (Under 15 year olds up to a value of 270 Euros)​


----------



## saxonborg (Sep 19, 2018)

There are a few poi’s shown on Camper****act, if you have that on a laptop or ipad.


----------



## bilbao camper (Sep 19, 2018)

The rule is 1.5 litres but they allow 2 one litre bottles at the Spanish border any extra if found is confiscated no fine unless comercial amounts


----------



## John H (Sep 19, 2018)

We went through last October on our way south. Andora did not seem like the most motorhome friendly country in the world - we couldn,t find anywhere to even stop and take photos, apart from one café with a car park. Some fiends of ours took their motorhome in on their wedding anniversary and decided to get a hotel room for the night. The only place they could park their motorhome was in the campsite, so they ended up paying hotel and campsite! There is a nice little free aire just inside Spain at Le Seu d'Urgell (pretty little village) so we stayed there - after filling up with cheap diesel in Andora


----------



## GeoffL (Sep 19, 2018)

We stopped over in Andorra last May -- we entered through the Spanish border. We stopped at St Julia (GPS 42.46582, 1.49449), arriving about 17:00 and leaving at 07:30 the following day. IIRC it cost us about 5€ for the night with free EHU (there are 4 places with electric). We had also considered a much larger, and more level aire at GPS (42.53278, 1.69715). However, when we saw it as we climbed up to the Pas de la Casa we were glad we hadn't -- it was still under snow during mid-May! HTH, Geoff


----------

